# Yahoo- Ask Dr. Gott: Aggressive treatment necessary (The Monterey County Herald)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Dear Dr. Gott: I am a 58-year-old post-menopausal woman. During the past few years, I have put on about 50 pounds and have had surgeries for an umbilical hernia repair, torn-meniscus repair, cataract lens implants, a partial thyroidectomy, two cervical fusions and a lumbar discectomy.View the full article


----------

